

IBM to customers: Your hand is staining my window - mathattack
http://www.cringely.com/2013/06/20/ibm-to-customers-your-hand-is-staining-my-window/

======
holyjeebis
What does the creepy looking mannequin have to do with the article?

~~~
binarycrusader
I don't think it's very fair to characterise her appearance that way.

That is, assuming you're speaking of the smiling person in the upper left
corner of the article body, which is a photo of the current Chairwoman and CEO
of IBM, Virginia M. Rometty.

~~~
mathattack
I was hoping this would a discussion about an old line tech company hitting
numbers at all costs so they can buy back shares versus new companies (like
LinkedIn) that issue stock to grow. It's the natural order of things, not
anything to be feared.

